# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] متطلبات و تكاليف فتح مطعم

## zaraz

ارجو ان يكون احد الأعضاء عنده خبرة او تجربة لفتح مطعم سواء كان فطاير او اكلات شعبية مثل الشبراوي بس علي أصغر أو سندويتشات مثل كوك دوور و كويك و تري بيان 
ليعطينا فكرة عن الأجهزة المطلوبة  و طريقة توريد خامات الطعام و اسلوب الإدارة و تكاليفها بطريقة مفصلة ومبسطة 
و ايه هي الأوراق و الخطوات لفتح المطعم
و أرجو الموضوع ميكنش تقيل عليكو 
و شكرااااااا

----------


## yassen

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته
لو قصدك مؤمن وتكا وكوك دور
فتقريبا كثير من هذه المطاعم يطلب مبلغ كبير من المال لكي يعطيك العلامة التجارية
وبهذا المبلغ يقوم بتجهيز المكان والاجهزة والعمال لك
وما عليك الا ان تقوم بانشطة الحسابات

----------

